# Choosing a 9mm



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Guys,

So I'm shopping around for a 9mm semi auto and am leaning heavily towards a Sig P226, a Sig P229, HK USP 9, or the HK USP 9 Compact. I am looking for something with both SA/DA, preferably a metal frame (but not completely opposed to polymer), something that is reliable, and has decently high capacity magazines. I think these four guns fit that description?

What have you guys heard, pro's and con's of each gun? What are differences in price? I might look to conceal eventually, are any of the guns to big to carry concealed? I have fired a p226 before and have handled the others and all fit my hand well and are comfortable. 

Thanks


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

They are all great pistols. If you think you may carry concealed, the P229 or USP Compact would be the way to go. 

I personally prefer the Sig Sauer designs over the Heckler und Koch, but all four are among the most used law enforcement pistols world wide along with the various Glock models.

Bottom line: You can't really go wrong with any of them, in my opinion.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Guest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> *Hello back at ya*
> 
> ...


PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own a 226 9mm and a 229 .40 and both are great weapons. I like the 229 more for CCW use being it's a little smaller. I do not own and have not fired many HK pistols. They are a good weapons though from what I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I have gone to gunbroker.com and checked prices, but as many are used, being sold for more or less than their worth, and are auctions its hard (for me, as someone relatively new to handguns) to judge the actual worth. 

As to my size, I am 6'1" 260lbs and plan to carry in a small of the back holster. Obviously compacts are easier to conceal, I was asking more along the lines of are any of these guns ones that no one would consider concealing...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

They can all be concealed, but the question is how uncomfortable are you willing to be. I remember carrying my duty weapon around when I was a cop, but soon getting something smaller for off duty. These days I carry a Smith & Wesson J frame 99% of the time. Large pistols are a pain to carry around all day. Also, you might want to reconsider the small of the back holster. They are very uncomfortable unless you stand all day long. The minute you sit down, you get your gun pushed in your lower back.

Also, with regards to price, both Sig Sauers and H&Ks are very expensive. You should plan to spend anywhere from $650-800.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

As far as pricing, Buds is about as good as any. Even if they are out of stock on a particular item, they will tell you what the last selling price was so at least you can get an idea of what it will cost. And as others have stated, you are definitely starting at the top of the line with your brand choices, but if you are going to be a bear, be a grizzly!

But also, if you are going to buy online, you will need to get in touch with a local gun store in your town to receive the gun since it is not legal to ship a gun directly to you, unless you have an FFL - Federal Firearms License. They will charge you for receiving the gun and this can be anywhere from about $20 (at my dealer) and higher, but it is usually pretty reasonable. The good thing about Buds is that they do not charge for shipping and you won't pay sales tax. On the other hand, if you buy locally, you will have to pay sales tax (which I assume you pay in AZ) but this will most likely be less than the fee you would pay the same dealer to receive a gun from Buds. Clear as mud, eh?

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. I wasnt planning on buying online but it seems like thats where the best prices are. The gun shops seem to overprice their guns. My friend has a small of the back holster and he said it isnt too uncomfortable. His recommendation was the main reason that was my choice. I am pretty new when it comes to CC so what are some other ways to carry concealed?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Both H&K and Sig are at the higher end of "duty" weapons; spending anymore than what these two manufacturers have to offer as commerical products and you'll end up entering the "custom" handgun realm (somewhere shortly after $1000).

As far as which to choose, well that's tricky. I am balls-to-the-wall an H&K promoter but I've recently succumbed to the fact that Sig is definitely more customer-oriented. Sig offers a VERY wide line of variations per model and most of them come with night sights. Couple this with different finishes and grips and Sig has the considerable edge over H&K in the common market.

That's not to say H&Ks are inferior. If there's one thing I don't like about Sigs, it's the weight. Any model aside from the P2022 and P250 and you're getting a metal frame. All of the popular H&Ks are polymer and are noticably lighter. H&K weapons are also designed to handle mass amounts of +P ammo and it is for this reason I consider H&K products to be more in the realm of "serious business."

Weight and overpressured ammo aside, you end up splitting hairs between the two in regards to accuracy, quality, reliability, and just about anything else. In all honesty, I think my next weapon is going to be a Sig because I want another carry piece with night sights from the factory as this saves me some bucks and some hassle.

In your case, having to ask whether or not the fullsized models are too big, that tells me right there you should look at the compact models: Sig's P229 line or H&Ks "C"ompact line.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buds sells a little cheaper than most other shops. You should go in the stores 
(There's two now). They really work at undercutting all the other shops that they can. Heh, they bribed him out of Lexington Ky. once a few years back but his new store is there again so I'd say the other big shops there are really angry. I was in there one day shooting the bull and the owner tried to get a trade going for my friends car!He also traded a few guns to a pallet of dog food a while back. They really want to make a sale. Got to love Kentucky gun shops. So if you see it on Buds site it's about as low as they get. Some of the higher end guns he's not as flexible on but Bud had a booth at a gun show a couple years ago and sold my friend (the one with the car) a P220 for 425.00 New in Box. Even tossed in a couple extra mags. You know he didn't make much on that.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

With regards to holsters, I always recommend a good strong side belt slide holster. I personally own several, and can highly recommend Galco or DeSantis. Both companies have very nice websites with lots of pictures. It is a good way to learn about the different types of holsters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks again guys, i'll definately look into and reconsider the holsters more. 

I was looking on Bud's and they do seem to be fair prices...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Just a couple more questions...

What have you heard about the Sig P225? Can I send it in to the Sig factory for a rebuild if need be?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Sig P225 is a great gun, and would be better for concealed carry that the others as it is a single stack magazine. I would assume that Sig could work on it even though the model is no longer being made. It is still widely used in Germany as a police sidearm.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

one caution with the small of the back holsters... you have to watch that it does not cover your spine if there is ever a chance you might slip on a wet floor at a grocery store or etc. 
Landing with your spine on a chunk of metal is BAD, ummkay!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe that the P225 I was looking at was actually a used German Police pistol...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats a good point about the small of the back holster, I appreciate it!


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Note: Galco makes a "M.O.B." model, worn at 5 o'clock, for a right hander, that may work for you. Two of our members work for them, and may step in to advise you...(Please guys). I'm not one of them, though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Guest said:


> I believe that the P225 I was looking at was actually a used German Police pistol...


Most you see around here are used LEO weapons. The P6/225 is an excellent weapon. You can not go wrong with one of those for sure.

Speaking of DeSantis holsters I just bought one on eBay a couple days ago for 30.00. It's supposed to be new but you know how eBay is. The pic looked like it was new anyway and the seller I have worked with before so I'm keeping my hopes up.:smt023


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Check out the Beretta PX4: Available in .9mm, .40 and .45.

http://www.px4storm.com/


----------

